# What extra set of fish would go well with tiger barbs, roseline barbs and blk skirts?



## Knight~Ryder (Dec 2, 2007)

You can see what I have in my signature, so I am wondering what I can put in to live with them.

Ideas please.
Shoot.

Can I put an angel fish in the tank?


----------



## Knight~Ryder (Dec 2, 2007)

That settles it then! Thanks!


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

angel fish get to big to be in tank that size with that many fish.


----------



## Knight~Ryder (Dec 2, 2007)

What about a single rainbow shark? I dunno, I need something new....


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Angels wouldn't last a week in that tank. Think cyprinid. Think zippy.
Rainbow shark? Hmm... They get too big eventually, but would work for at least a little while. Not the best idea, but doable.


----------



## Knight~Ryder (Dec 2, 2007)

TheOldSalt said:


> Angels wouldn't last a week in that tank. Think cyprinid. Think zippy.
> Rainbow shark? Hmm... They get too big eventually, but would work for at least a little while. Not the best idea, but doable.


How big is too big? Bigger then my roseline? (which by the way haven't grown to full size like I see in the store, then again none of my fish get to the size I see in the prize winning tanks in my area)

I need something new, brilliant, vibrant, peaceful, but different...

I've had odessa barbs, dwarf neon rainbows, cardinals, rummynose tetras, cherry barbs, white skirt tetras, 2 bolivian rams (all to which never survived in my tank, but probably because I used to overstock the wrong kinds of fish)

These fish are thriving but I want something different to spice things up and make me look at my tank again.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Oops. Sorry, my mistake. You said Rainbow shark, not Iridescent shark. Rainbow should be fine.


----------



## Knight~Ryder (Dec 2, 2007)

TheOldSalt said:


> Oops. Sorry, my mistake. You said Rainbow shark, not Iridescent shark. Rainbow should be fine.


I hear the rainbow can attack on occasions, and I can only have one. Tis true?


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Half right. They can attack but usually won't go after fish like yours. Angels would be shredded.
This species lives in groups just fine when young, but gets aggressive towards it's own kind at maturity. In general. There is a lot of room for individuality.


----------

